# Zamieszczanie filmów, map oraz prezentacji na forum



## kon133

Vimeo:
5420081

Blip.tv:
AYyhI4OxCA

Dailymotion:
[dailymotion]x95riz_kanye-west-amazing_music[/dailymotion]

SlideShare:
wroclaw-1225977370165820-9



tombaks said:


> gmsapi-090711130519-phpapp02
> 
> Jeżeli będą jeszcze jakieś pytania - postaram się jak najszybciej odpowiedzieć.




:cheers:


----------



## blix

PHP:


[MEDIA=youtube]gIkR3I-3FTM[/MEDIA]

Jak coś zacytuj mojego posta to zobaczysz jak wygląda kod. Oczywiście można postować wyłącznie filmiki z serwisu [url]http://youtube.com[/url].


----------



## kon133

Dzięki za pomoc kay:


----------



## Krzyżak

to i ja spróbuję


----------



## bart_breslau




----------



## blix

Matthias co chcesz zrobić? Strony nie dodasz :|


----------



## miras

Ten filmik jest świetny... 






Z linku w Youtubie należy skopiować z linku wszystkie znaki na prawo od znaku =


----------



## Tomczas




----------



## pawelM

sprobuje i ja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3svOjXmkLQ b3svOjXmkLQ


kurwa nie czaje jak napiszcie po ludzku a nie w domyslach zeby trzeba bylo czytac


----------



## blix

pawelM said:


> sprobuje i ja
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3svOjXmkLQ b3svOjXmkLQ
> 
> 
> kurwa nie czaje jak napiszcie po ludzku a nie w domyslach zeby trzeba bylo czytac


Widzisz kod? b3svOjXmkLQ . Teraz ten kod wstaw w znaczniki youtube (pamiętaj że drugi znacznik youtube musi być zamknięty czyli musi być przed napisem: "/"), kod będzie wyglądał tak:



PHP:


[MEDIA=youtube]b3svOjXmkLQ[/MEDIA]

Wtedy uzyskasz taki rezultat:





Jeżeli nie wiesz jak zacytuj moją wypowiedź.


----------



## 1000city

*Wiadomosć testowa*


----------



## Guest

Test


----------



## batmans




----------



## Donres




----------



## Mindcrasher

^^Jeny skad tu sie nagle tyle spamu wzieło?


----------



## Popiel

blix said:


> Widzisz kod? b3svOjXmkLQ . Teraz ten kod wstaw w znaczniki youtube (pamiętaj że drugi znacznik youtube musi być zamknięty czyli musi być przed napisem: "/"), kod będzie wyglądał tak:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]b3svOjXmkLQ[/MEDIA]
> 
> Wtedy uzyskasz taki rezultat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeżeli nie wiesz jak zacytuj moją wypowiedź.


----------



## HattoriH




----------



## Krzysiek_Szczecin




----------



## ww_lodz

O! Działa!


----------



## kon133

^^


----------



## .V.




----------



## dagabo




----------



## kon133




----------



## mariusz-lca




----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Jako że nie ma adekwatnego wątku, pozwolę sobie zapytać tutaj: w jaki sposób wrzucać całe artykuły prasowe na forum?

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.


----------



## Dj_SuperSoul

obrazek z nazwą gazety tekst i wszystko w cytat


----------



## PrzemasPL




----------



## Marceli Szpak

pawelM said:


> sprobuje i ja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3svOjXmkLQ
> 
> 
> kurwa nie czaje jak napiszcie po ludzku a nie w domyslach zeby trzeba bylo czytac


----------



## Godfath3r

sprzawdzę czy działa


----------



## Mindcrasher

A ja mam taki problem że czasami pokazuje mi się szare tło zamiast filmu i nie ma tego dużego przycisku "play" na srodku okna, a ten na dole nie działa,,,


----------



## blix

^^ Odśwież, poczekaj trochę dłużej. Jak wciśniesz play, sprawdź czy czasem nie wyświetla się białymi literkami napis.


----------



## kon133




----------



## Tomczas




----------



## subaru

niby zrobilem to bo podpatrzylem jak u was to wyglada, ale mam pytanko, skad mam wiedziec, od ktorego miejsca zaczyna sie ten kod ??? czy zawsze zaczyna sie tuz po znaku "=" ???


----------



## subaru




----------



## Wesoły Romek




----------



## LEINADXXV

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=0pn4NnJpKxM/youtube


----------



## LEINADXXV




----------



## Mindcrasher

Dodam jeszcze ze na innych forach mozna osadzac filmy z metacafe i google video, może my też się tego doczekamy kiedyś.


----------



## piotrekb

del


----------



## majorszczak

*próba*


----------



## STASIO-MOOSE

Pytania odnośnie filmów:
1. Co oznacza napis na zamieszczonym filmie w youtube ukazujący się po odtworzeniu klipu: _"We're sorry, this video is no longer available."_? To znaczy dlaczego on się pojawia?
2. Czy długość maksymalna zamieszczonego filmu to rzeczywiście tylko 10 minut? Czy można na youtube zamieszczać dłuższe filmiki?


----------



## kon133

STASIO-MOOSE said:


> 2. Czy długość maksymalna zamieszczonego filmu to rzeczywiście tylko 10 minut? Czy można na youtube zamieszczać dłuższe filmiki?


Jak widziałem są dłuższe filmy które mają powyżej 10 min więc chyba można


----------



## STASIO-MOOSE

kon133 said:


> Jak widziałem są dłuższe filmy które mają powyżej 10 min więc chyba można


No dobra ale HOW?
Jak wgrywasz film do YouTube to wyświetla się komunikat o możliwej długości maksymalnej, która wynosi only 10 minut.


----------



## kon133

STASIO-MOOSE said:


> No dobra ale HOW?
> Jak wgrywasz film do YouTube to wyświetla się komunikat o możliwej długości maksymalnej, która wynosi only 10 minut.


Może większy czas kosztuje, ja nie umieszczam filmów na youtube ale wiem że dłuższe na pewno można wgrywać.


----------



## Kinio




----------



## jumping_jack




----------



## AndU




----------



## janex_wwa

*test03*


----------



## mamik




----------



## pangufer




----------



## Conrado

test




Udało mi się


----------



## pawelmilosz

edit:  geniusz w czystej postaci, wszystko wyszło


----------



## qba




----------



## qba




----------



## smirnov777




----------



## butch83




----------



## Urbanista

edit


----------



## Wesoły Romek




----------



## Conrado




----------



## D.J.

Bacarisse - Koncert na gitarę i orkiestrę


----------



## DzD1358

wszystko gra


----------



## Popiel

D.J. said:


> Bacarisse - Koncert na gitarę i orkiestrę


oppp


----------



## wachu1511

działa?


----------



## TBG_Citizen

tak


----------



## DooCharles

a jak wkleic fim z innej strony?


----------



## -PePe-




----------



## kicaj




----------



## Rusonaldo




----------



## Darg




----------



## RedRevolution

del


----------



## janek302




----------



## janek302




----------



## CV6




----------



## Dancerus Wallace

del


----------



## Dancerus Wallace

Działa


----------



## CV6

del


----------



## lukaszek89




----------



## gorol




----------



## pola82




----------



## jasiek67

Próba


----------



## barcabydgoszcz

Sorry ale jest to zwiazane z inna sprawa:
<a href="http://www.gazeta.pl"target="_blank">


----------



## krzysp1991

TEST


----------



## susamuruago

Jak wstawić w swoją sygnaturkę linka do strony - jak w mojej sygnaturce widać - tylko,że tam to nie działa, robiłem po swojemu.
Chcę, żeby napis był linkiem do strony na forum.


----------



## bart_breslau

Kanada w moim obiektywie

Musisz kliknąć na "Insert Link" a następnie podać adres docelowy strony.Następnie wpisujesz swój text w podświetlone na niebiesko pole.Save Changes i po sprawie


----------



## Martineq

6017188


----------



## maso

del


----------



## involved

próba


----------



## involved

jeszcze raz


----------



## Dinuś




----------



## Vincent>

Próba


----------



## vacat

*so good *


----------



## involved

*próba*


----------



## Mahone

del


----------



## dekonstrukcja

edit


----------



## Rycho19

Próba


----------



## Ciachciarachciach

próba


----------



## miost




----------



## dzejsek




----------



## Rusonaldo




----------



## cuathemoc




----------



## CHEMICZEK

Witam. Jak mogeę zamieścić np. ten link http://policyjni.gazeta.pl/Policyjn...t_ugodzony_nozem_za_to__ze_zwrocil_uwage.html
w ten sposób http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45203479&postcount=400
Jak skopiowac strone do forum?


----------



## kwesto

to skopiowane między QUOTE:



PHP:


[QUOTE]tresc artykulu[/QUOTE]


----------



## saccularius

A jak wstawić mapę z google?


----------



## kwesto

^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39596554&postcount=65

a jak Ci się nie chce tak bawić to zrób screena i wrzuć na imageshack


----------



## kuzmiak

xxx


----------



## davidss1




----------



## piotr71

abc


----------



## brych

test


----------



## Tomek 2008

test


----------



## fokker




----------



## fokker




----------



## fokker




----------



## Superkot634

del


----------



## Vikusz

I cant find any english topic. so i have to write here..



Happy 'Hungarian-Polish Friendship Day' March 23rd.

Never forget our history!


----------



## krzysp1991

del


----------



## DjSzuli




----------



## AndU

10567166


----------



## -PePe-

del


----------



## 625

Zrobiłem 16:9 w youtube.


----------



## Antek Rozpylacz

del


----------



## spinacz

del


----------



## janek302

del


----------



## Idril

del


----------



## Tomek 2008




----------



## ndbalbina




----------



## piotr71

A27 Chichester-Brighton


----------



## PretoriaNPG




----------



## TALku




----------



## charlie01




----------



## Imperial

del


----------



## lum99

*let me try...*


----------



## Mach101

del


----------



## Mach101




----------



## ziontr




----------



## Crack

del


----------



## Tomek 2008




----------



## kiwi_74

del


----------



## yolan

spróbuje


----------



## Oskar_3M

http://video.interia.pl/obejrzyj,film,108840


----------



## Rycho19

Próba


----------



## copy

del


----------



## copy

del


----------



## kon133




----------



## Rusonaldo




----------



## Lukasz-M

test


----------



## mieciel

[fotowpada]518945&page=13[/fotowpada]


----------



## mieciel

hej udało się


----------



## Dareg

del


----------



## Papaj

EDIT
Dziala!!111jedenascie


----------



## oaktrees1969

Próba


----------



## aifeme

próba


----------



## Tomek 2008

del


----------



## Popiel

del


----------



## pezet

del


----------



## mieciel




----------



## Beck's

Nigdy nie wstawiałem filmu, więc wypadałoby trochę potrenować:


----------



## Beck's

jest, udało się


----------



## am70

del


----------



## kiwi_74

del


----------



## NHitman

del


----------



## Rusonaldo

del


----------



## Tomek 2008




----------



## Robotsx

Test.


----------



## CornBlumenBlau

del


----------



## kiedy300




----------



## DOKart

Test


----------



## Rzędzian

Wkurzające są te zewnętrzne serwerownie. 
Kurcze, raz chodzą, raz nie. A czasem całkowicie odcinają odnośniki.


----------



## davidss1

del


----------



## fotel_prl

kon133 said:


> Dzięki za pomoc kay:


----------



## 4doniak

del


----------



## skrzetuski

del


----------



## lum99




----------



## Radzik21




----------



## NHitman

del


----------



## Oskar_3M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIx8gUB_wDg&feature=player_embedded#t=0s

http://youtu.be/JIx8gUB_wDg


----------



## yhek




----------



## giddings

del


----------



## neglected




----------



## modest

[youtube.com]3SnN9RHYufk[/youtube.com]


----------



## K_N87

test
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH8rYG7tdTQ&list=UU-xae08tWqIm1zTOYYRLg1g&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## cozacz

del


----------



## Sekal

del.


----------



## Puritan

del


----------



## nghtm

del


----------



## stvoreque

http://videos.tf1.fr/jt-20h/j-1-avant-l-euro-varsovie-se-prepare-pour-le-show-7343124.html


----------



## stvoreque

del


----------



## stvoreque

del


----------



## stvoreque

del


----------



## stvoreque

del


----------



## stvoreque

del


----------



## stvoreque

del


----------



## giddings

del


----------



## j.tom




----------



## misns1910




----------



## Polmos Lublin

del


----------



## NHitman

edit


----------



## tomaszz004




----------



## Dakaro

del


----------



## adpiter

del


----------



## Hyde90




----------



## Noon




----------



## Noon




----------



## cann

del


----------



## Robotsx

Pawlo7 said:


> Słyszałem, że Obama wszystko podpisze, co mu się podsunie, bo i tak tego nie czyta. Kiedyś ktoś z jego administracji dla jaj podsunął mu coś i o mały włos, a kujawsko-pomorskie byłoby teraz jednym ze stanów USA. Można by tak samo spróbować z wnioskiem o obywatelstwo.


----------



## Rafal_T

del


----------



## Janeczka




----------



## zn10

del


----------



## janek95e




----------



## sta3cent

*test1*

test2


----------



## Dancerus Wallace

heh...


----------



## panthiocodin

Według wstępnych danych produkcja sprzedana przemysłu w cenach stałych, w przedsiębiorstwach o liczbie pracujących powyżej 9 osób, była w listopadzie br. o 2,9 proc. wyższa niż przed rokiem. Zaskakująco dobre są wyniki produkcji samochodów - wzrost o 11,6 proc.


----------



## noras




----------



## kozian

del


----------



## maison1

TEST


----------



## Redzio




----------



## finalshot83

1.









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## mario1967

test


----------



## Kiciket

http://www.caradvice.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Holden-VF-Commodore-SV6-01-e1369809221245.jpg


----------



## LEINADXXV

del


----------



## szydlow




----------



## szydlow

http://mapa.ump.waw.pl/ump-www/?zoo...rs=000B000TFTTTFF&mlat=51.36335&mlon=16.17407


----------



## oels

eHdPk9dwE


----------



## hektor

del


----------



## hektor

del


----------



## hektor

del


----------



## Stokrotka76

del


----------



## hektor

del


----------



## Stokrotka76

del


----------



## Stokrotka76

del


----------



## Stokrotka76

del


----------



## Stokrotka76

del


----------



## Stokrotka76

del


----------



## Stokrotka76

del


----------



## Stokrotka76

del


----------



## Stokrotka76




----------



## Stokrotka76

del


----------



## Stokrotka76

del


----------



## wiewior




----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## ace_combat

del


----------



## SRC_100

Niech mi ktoś podpowie jak zamieścić w poście zdjęcie z gsv?


----------



## Oskar_3M

del


----------



## jaco78




----------



## nikmin

del


----------



## Hipolit

del


----------



## czarekt

del


----------



## Marcin87_PL




----------



## Marcin87_PL




----------



## noras

del


----------



## dannie

del


----------



## dwoogi

delete, testowałem


----------



## tompe

https://files.acrobat.com/a/preview/7312d0f6-fa38-460e-b83a-3735fe360594


----------



## TSZmiel

DEL


----------



## Maciek23




----------



## alexanderson

DEL


----------



## bprzybysz

Że tak zapytam (może nie w tym dziale, szukałem odpowiedniego wątku, ale nie znalazłem) - czy ktoś korzysta ostatnio z hostingu zdjęć na OneDrive i ma problemy z embedowaniem foto na forum, czy to tylko ja taki głupi jestem?


----------



## devoreaux

Jak we wklejanym filmiku z YT dodać odpowiedni czas (powiedzmy od 5:25)? Ten czas dodawany ze strony YT nie działa, film zawsze otwiera się od początku, nie od tego momentu od którego chcę.


----------



## michalsbp

del


----------



## Hyde90




----------



## general-electric

del


----------



## stasu

//


----------



## Maciek23

;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Maciek23

del


----------



## pavvel

DEL


----------



## Maciej78

del


----------



## general-electric

del


----------



## Road Warrior

rgQkIOSZOjk


----------



## familok

del


----------



## sempe

jhgv


----------



## sempe

del


----------



## n3w.mod3l




----------



## kanapeczka

del


----------



## hektor

del


----------



## pliers

czy da się zamieścić na forum film z Facebook podobnie, jak zamieszcza się filmy z youtube?


----------



## smugler

del


----------



## maluszek80

del


----------



## EGOista

del


----------



## Morganos




----------



## cacin

*jk*

test


----------



## cacin




----------



## Odil




----------



## MaKaMav

del


----------



## ziolek90

test


----------



## cacin

test


----------



## matfiz1

https://twitter.com/RafalMundry/status/809717797135716352/photo/1


----------



## yolan

www


----------



## familok

del


----------



## Hipolit

del


----------



## Maciek23

rter


----------



## Soller79

test


----------



## Soller79

test2


----------



## Art79

del


----------



## mickam

test??


----------



## trutturu




----------



## jaco78

del


----------



## jaco78




----------



## Canis25

test


----------



## Marsent

Test1


----------



## Marsent

Test2


----------



## Mariwa

Test


----------



## selahmond

Earlesszssaáaßs


----------



## Darole

del


----------



## Wicked dj




----------



## AMNM




----------



## nikmin

del


----------



## Maciek23

watch?v=Mj-60qju9G0&t=199s


----------



## trutturu




----------



## ABYSS

test


----------



## alexanderson

https://www.facebook.com/warszawa/videos/10154857721426270/


----------



## WM76

Test filmika


----------



## el nino

Test


----------



## el nino

DEL


----------



## el nino

DEL


----------



## el nino

Test


----------



## el nino

el nino said:


> Test


Wszysto moje del. Test.


----------



## bodziekk

del, test


----------



## rybirek

DEL


----------



## ManiakDróg

test


----------



## es12077

del


----------



## Ambrozy

filmik

Wie ktoś jak, albo czy da się w ogóle dodawać filmy w formacie mp4 (jeśli jest to istotna różnica) ze stron innych niż "filmowe" typu YT, dailymotion, vimeo itd, np. ze stron 9gag, 4chan, joemonster itp., które mają często swoje playery?


----------



## michael_siberia

Tylko ja mam dzisiaj awarię Imgura polegającą na tym, że nie mogę wgrać dosłownie ani jednego zdjęcia?


----------



## kukuss




----------



## rybirek

del


----------



## Hiszpan_CK

Test


----------



## Hiszpan_CK

del


----------



## Redzio

del


----------



## Redzio

del


----------



## czjack

del


----------



## kisaw




----------



## michalsbp

Fotorelacja z dziś

1. Stacja Biała Podlaska, widok w kierunku Terespola, zahodnim









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## trutturu

test


----------



## broker




----------



## gnesener

del


----------



## Avidol

Czy jest możliwość wgrywania zdjęć filmów itd przez aplikacje mobilna forum bo kiedyś była a od jakiegoś czasu nie mogę tego zrobić. Chodzi o iOS


----------



## #kabalista

del


----------



## bronco10




----------



## Avidol

Avidol said:


> Czy jest możliwość wgrywania zdjęć filmów itd przez aplikacje mobilna forum bo kiedyś była a od jakiegoś czasu nie mogę tego zrobić. Chodzi o iOS




Podciagam


----------



## 625

PHP:


[img]https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Hong_Kong_Skyline_-_Dec_2007.jpg[/img]


----------



## zoltar99




----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## czjack




----------



## czjack




----------



## czjack

del


----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## Miły

..
https://i.imgur.com/lx40540.jpg


----------



## lenin




----------



## [email protected]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## pin.

Małe pytanko - jakie są darmowe strony przez które można zamieszczać fotorelacje?


----------



## Darole




----------



## cruzen




----------



## Andy85




----------



## pin.




----------



## gm1976

Remont ulicy w Warszawie


Remont ulicy Walerego Sławka w dzielnicy Warszawy w Ursusie. Stan z 8 lipca 2022r. po ulewie.




tv.gab.com


----------



## anotak7

test


----------



## gm1976




----------



## Robotsx

Test


----------



## kozian

.


----------

